# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  النشر إلكتروني

## كوكو

النشر إلكتروني

النشر الإلكتروني (بالإنجليزية: Electronic Publishing أو ePublishing‏) هو النشر الرقمي للكتب والمقالات الإلكترونية، وتطوير الكتالوجات والمكتبات الرقمية. ولقد أصبح النشر الإلكتروني شائعاً في مجال النشر العلمي، حيث وجد أن النشر العلمي هو في مرحلة استبدال مراجعة الدوريات العلمية من قبل الزملاء. وعلى الرغم من أن التوزيع عن طريق الإنترنت عبر المواقع مرتبط جداً بمصطلح النشر الإلكتروني، إلا أنه يوجد الكثير من طرق النشر الإلكتروني عبر الشبكة، كالموسوعات التي تكون على قرص مضغوط، بالإضافة إلى المنشورات المرجعية والفنية التي يعتمد عليها المستخدمون المتجولون بدون اتصال عالي السرعة بالإنترنت.
بينا النشر التقليدي للمعلومات يتم من خلال طباعة الكتب والصحف والمجلات وتوفيرها للقراء، كما أنه يشمل طباعة المنشورات والإعلانات التجارية وغير التجارية وتوزيعها بشكل ورقي على المهتمين. وشركة النشر التي ترغب بالترويج لكتاب معين لا يمكنها الوصول إلى قطاع واسع من الناس إلا من خلال حملة إعلانية واسعة تشمل التلفاز والمذياع والصحف والمجلات، مما يترتب على ذلك كلفة باهظة تضاف إلى ثمن الكتاب.














النشر الإلكتروني مقابل النشر التقليدي المطبوع


كثر الحديث في الآونة الأخيرة حول النشر الإلكتروني مقارنة بالنشر التقليدي (المطبوع). ولعل السبب في ذلك يرجع إلى التطورات الحديثة والمتسارعة في مجال التقنية وخصوصا ما يتعلق منها بالحاسب عموما وشبكة الإنترنت خصوصا. وقد قدمت تلك التقنيات آفاقا جديدة في مجال الإعلام والنشر لم تكن معروفة من قبل وأفرزت أساليب غير تقليدية في نقل المعلومات, لعل من أهمها النشر الإلكتروني . 

هذه التطورات مجتمعة دعت شركات التقنية إلى دخول هذه السوق وتطوير منتجات تخدم هذا التوجه. ومن هذه المنتجات على سبيل المثال الكتاب الإلكتروني ebook، والنشر من خلال الإنترنت بصيغة HTML، والنشر بصيغ النصوص المصورة (PDF)، والنشر على الأقراص المدمجة CD-ROM وغيرها. 

أما ردود الفعل من قبل القراء تجاه هذه التقنيات فكانت متفاوتة. فالبعض بالغ في إمكانياتها ومستقبلها، والبعض الآخر قلل من شأنها وراهن على النشر التقليدي المطبوع. ولعل هذا الأمر مرتبط وبشكل أساسي بتقبل القارئ للقراءة عبر الشاشة بدلا من الورق. لذلك نجد أن غالبية الفئة الأولى (المؤيدين) هم من مستخدمي الحاسب بشكل كبير حيث تألفوا معه وتعودوا على القراءة عبر الشاشة، على حين نجد الفئة الثانية (المعارضين) ممن قل استخدامهم للحاسب أو لا يستخدمونه أساسا. والإنسان -كما نعرف- عدو ما يجهل. 

عموما ما زال الوقت مبكر جدا للحكم في هذه المسألة, فرغم مرور أكثر من عقدين من الزمن على النشر الإلكتروني إلا أنه لم تتضح معالمه بالشكل الكافي إلا في السنوات العشر الماضية أي مع ظهور الإنترنت ووسائط التخزين المتقدمة مثل الأقراص المدمجة CD-ROM. 

ولعلنا هنا نعرض بعض المؤشرات التي يمكن أن تقدم تصوراً عاماً عن سوق النشر الإلكتروني. نشرت شركات البحوث والدراسات توقعات مبالغ فيها تجاه الكتاب الإلكتروني، أدت إلى دخول العديد من شركات تقنيات المعلومات وكذلك شركات النشر في هذا المجال وباستثمارات كبيرة. 

فعلى سبيل المثال توقعت شركة (Research Jupiter) للأبحاث أن يكون هناك 9,1مليون مستخدم للكتاب الالكترونية بحول عام 2005 م, وتوقعت شركة (Forrester) للأبحاث أن ترتفع أرباح سوق الكتب الالكترونية من 383 مليون في عام 200 م إلى 8,7 مليار في عام2005م وهذه الأرقام كما نرى مبالغ فيها. أما النتيجة فقد كانت مخيبة للآمال وتراجع سوق الكتب الالكترونية، وأعلنت بعض كبرى الشركات إفلاسها مثل Net Library لولا أن قامت OCLC بشرائها وإعادتها إلى السوق. Net Library كما هو معروف تقدم عددا كبير من الكتب عبر الاشتراكات من خلال الإنترنت للمكتبات, بحيث يستطيع رائد المكتبة أن يستعير الكتاب (أي الوصول إلى الكتاب عبر الإنترنت) في مدة معينة (مدة الإعارة) وبعدها يصبح الكتاب قابلا للإعارة لشخص آخر إذا لم تجدد الإعارة. 

لا أريد أن يفهم مما مضى أن الكتاب الإلكتروني فشل أو في طريقة للفشل, بل المقصود أن المبالغة في إمكانياته وعدم تقبل الناس له بالشكل المتوقع أدى إلى ذلك, ولكن هذا لن يؤدي بطبيعة الحال إلى فشله، بل سيؤدى إلى ضعف تقدمه على الأقل لعدة سنوات قادمة. 

وأخيراً أحب أن أشير إلى عدة أمور أخرى مرتبطة بالكتاب الإلكتروني والقراءة عبر الشاشة. 

أولا: هناك طريقتين لنشر النصوص، الأولى؛ أن ينشر كنص (حروف) سوءا على صيغة HTML أو على صيغة أحد برامج تحرير النصوص أو غير ذلك من الصيغ، والطريقة الأخرى هي تصوير النصوص المطبوعة وعرضها على الشاشة على شكل صور (قليلة الدقة حتى لا يتضخم حجم الملف) ولعل اشهر صيغ هذه الطريقة صيغه PDF (صيغه الوثائق المتنقلة) وهذه الصيغة يمكن أن تكون نصوص عادية ويمكن أن تكون على هيئة صور وهي الأكثر. وتشيع هذه الطريقة (scanning) في الوثائق والمجلات العلمية. والخلاصة هنا أن النصوص المطبوعة حولت إلى إلكترونية أي أنها ليست إلكترونية ابتداء. 

ثانيا: أن الكثير من القراء يفضلون القراءة من الورق، لذلك يطبعون النصوص الالكترونية على الورق ثم يقرءونها, أي عكس النقطة السابقة. 

ولعلنا نستخلص مما سبق أن العملية ليست من البساطة بحيث يحكم على النشر الإلكتروني أو النشر التقليدي المطبوع أو ما يتعلق بهما مثل القراءة من الورق أو من الشاشة، أن أحدهما أفضل من الآخر, بل العملية متداخلة ومعقده وتحتاج إلى مزيد من البحث والدراسة.  
تحياتي
**************************************************  ******************* :Embarrassment:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]فعلا موضوع مفيد كتير و لكن ينقل للقسم المناسب يا كوكو 

تابعي نشاطك و جهودك  [/align]*

----------


## كوكو

> *[align=center]فعلا موضوع مفيد كتير و لكن ينقل للقسم المناسب يا كوكو 
> 
> تابعي نشاطك و جهودك  [/align]*


 شكراً كتير

----------

